# small jumping critique



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

I got a few videos of me riding on friday so i figured i would post them for critique.

the clips go from newest to oldest, the oldest one was last month. Teddy and i just started jumping consistently and putting courses together so we were a little bit of a mess on friday. then i got on another horse that i haven't ridden i over a year (besides the day before when i fell off bareback) and i jumped a little bit on him. 
I know my hands need to go out in front of me more, i was watching the video and was disgusted by them
the reason he didn't go to the jump in the first clip was because i didn't keep my leg on.

you may want to mute the audio if you don't like my chemical romance:wink:
jumping crit


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I see your legs moving out of position which puts you in the chair seat. You also bounce a lot. I don't know if you're trying to ride two point but try sitting and moving with the horse instead of against him.


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

I disagree with Saddlebag - I don't see your legs moving that much. In fact, they look pretty sturdy from what I could see in the shaky videos. However, you do bounce quite a bit. 

I think towards the end, you looked more calm and collected. In the beginning, you were all over the place, bouncing, and you looked like you were letting Teddy take YOU instead of directing HIM. It just looked unorganized. I also couldn't help but wonder in the beginning why you were cantering towards the jump at first and then asking him for a trot? Or did he do that on his own? I would suggest deciding to either trot or canter a cross rail and not canter him to it and ask for a trot a few strides away. And if that was his decision to trot, you shan't let him do so. You should be keeping the same gait approaching one jump. For example, trot the first cross rail, land, canter 5 or 6 strides away to the 2nd. Don't canter halfway across the ring and then ask for a trot approaching. It just doesn't make sense to approach at a faster gait and then ask for a slower gait rather than approaching at a trot and asking for a canter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

trotting to the jumps was my fault. i was going to canter it and i chickened out. 
yesterday we jumped a little and i actually let him keep cantering without me freaking out and having him trot and i realized that he actually jumps nicer at the canter. 
today for the first time i jumped a small 2' course on him without trotting any jumps and he did really well. 

i'll try sitting to the canter more


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

believe it or not - cantering a jump is actually easier. more intimidating maybe, but it's easier for you to time the jump. one of those canter strides is going to be a jump and they are more spaced out so you can time them better. Trotting it's not easy for me to time myself perfectly because it's less clear to me when my horse is about to go. 1-2-1-2-1-2.... honestly it looks like a bouncy trot, I'm guessing the canter might be more comfy anyway.

the second jump you and teddy don't look to be jumping together.. something off about the timing, you went first maybe? I'm not great at critique but noticed that immediately.

I love tiny crossrails... stick w/ this level until you are absolutely so bored by it. It's a great, safer level to practice at - and the concepts don't change too much as you move up.

I love how interested Teddy seems in his job.  Nice sticking that 1st run out... 

I'm sure there is more to critique, my overall impression is you two are a work in progress (aren't we all) - but seem to having fun..!  I think you guys need to find your rhythm... and maybe that'll come from you relaxing and not worrying about the canter etc. more.. you'll stay in gait and be more together because the expectations will be clearer.. which will come in time as you get comfortable with it. (oh also disclaimer: i stopped jumping so am not an expert... switched to dressage )


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am going to disagree with you about needing to release more. I never once saw you bump his mouth, and at that height, no more release is really called for. There is nothing I dislike more than seeing riders flung on the neck over low fences. I like the amount you are giving him.

I think your leg is fairly steady. Your seat could be a bit more sympathetic/following especially at the trot. You do the same thing I do when nervous, over arch the lower back. If you concentrate on keeping your back straight and not forking onto your crotch, you will have an easier time following with your seat.

You two look like you are off to a GREAT start!


----------



## vivianve (Aug 2, 2015)

I would suggest to shorten up your reins a little so that you have a steadier contact. This will also help you to put your hands forward over the jump. You are not giving him the opportunity to move properly over the jump but I think that if you shorten up your reins a bit, you don't feel like you have to hold on to them as much and it will allow you to keep your elbows in although your elbow position is not too bad at all.
One other small thing is that in some parts you seem to have your legs back too much and your toes pointed out. Try to keep your toes in and not swing your legs back that much. It will hinder the horse if you have your legs back that much.
I agree on the bouncing. Try to sit more and move with the horse, some flat exercises will help you with that, for example riding without stirrups.
Another thing that might help you with rhythm is to count your strides before the jump. Count them out loud at first, later on you can do it quietly in your head.
Looks like you guys are having fun!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I saw no evidence of a chair seat. I do think you could shorten your stirrups a hole and that would give your leg more stability. Something to work on is straightness, going towards the jump and leaving the jump and never letting your horse cut the corners. Two point is fine if that is the style your instructor prefers you to ride in, but you should be able to sit up and maybe a little deeper into and around corners with your hands raised slightly to balance Teddy. Coming out of the corner with a balanced horse makes it much easier to get to the next fence. 

This picture shows the bend in Beezie Madden's knee and the correct angle. You kept a bend in your knee.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm going to list everything I saw, keep in mind I have limited jumping experience.

Your leg slightly slips back just before and during the first jump. You don't look to be anticipating but maybe you are pinching with your knee a little bit and not putting the weight down your legs into a two point.

His lack of consistent gait makes it really hard to find a rhythm and also causes you to bounce around a lot and not get a really good feel of your two point balance. Pick a gait, stick with it... jumping is a lot like a canter stride so cantering is naturally easier. Trotting doesn't do either of you any favors with staying balanced, but may seem easier to maintain control.

I liked the 3rd jump better than the 1st and 2nd jump (excluding his balk in the jump category) which is good, you always want to improve. Your leg seemed to be in a better position to stay with him. The 2nd job there was hesitation, which threw off your balance and therefore Teddy's as well. Again, because it was started from a trot. In a canter, it's more fluid of a transition to jump.

Between jump 3 and 4, your two point kind of dwindles as we see you transition from canter to trot. It looks more like a half seat, so you're bouncing a lot and just not very balanced all together. Next time try transitioning from canter into a two point into the trot, or just stay in canter if you feel he's with you.

You also get into 2-point even before your horse is positioned to jump, which also alters his balance. Literally half a second ahead of him, it's easy to miss but I'm pausing and watching the entire thing very slowly. 

Lovely canter, nice balance.. you're an elegant rider just need to continue to work on balance before, during, and after jumps which is really what all riders consistently work on. 

Jump 5 had no apparent issues, it was ridden well. I like that you didn't look for it too early as that tends to throw off your horse. 

Jump 5 to Jump 6, again not really two pointing, not really half seating either.. just very bouncy in the trot. But you stayed with him beautifully, and didn't go into jumping position a split second early like in jump 4.

The riding around in cantering and trot, be wary of what your hands are doing. In a lot of the later trotting videos your hands are kind of pushing down towards his wither, instead of staying with him so you're losing any sort of connection to his hind end, which is important for jumping and just flatwork in general

Jump 7 was ridden well. 

Then you changed horses.... I commend you for just going with the jump despite not being in the middle. It's hard for people to do that since it can cause worry about not making it or hitting the standard or flat out refusal, etc. 

Nice jump 2, very fluid. Love that your eyes stay up and the horse actually looks happier as well

Lovely jump 3.

Lovely jump 4.

Lovely jump 5.

Jump 6 your leg does the slip back thing again, too far away to see why. 

Jump 7 you go back to riding the jump fairly balanced

You're back on your Teddy again, different arena. First jump was very nice! Good approach, good connection

Cantering around, good connection and love that you look up and softly guide him around the bends in your circle. 

Your posting trot looks a smidge stiff/forced but that's hilarious coming from me since I cannot allow my horse to post me up. Everytime I try I end up sitting the trot (???) it's very confusing.

Transition to canter was odd due to having straight arms... bend those elastic elbows, add lots of legs, and then move with him in the canter. Don't be stiff or your horse will be! 

Canter seems very forward but loose in the next awkwardly recorded segment of your video.

Changed arenas again.. canter seems very..... flighted. As in, not loose, tense and upright. How did he feel that day when you rode him? You rode the jump well regardless

He isn't his usual bendy self, very stiff in comparison (but not overly stiff when compared with other horses) and he's counter bending with nose tipped to outside and dropping his shoulder a hair. 

Ah I see a number, must be a show! That might explain it.. 

This time his canter seems choppy and stiff.... not loose and long like he was in your other videos. He may be trying to figure out the distance as he's very focused on the jump.

His canter improves a little between the last 2 jumps.

Then we change arenas again!

Apprehensive canter, too short of distance over the calveletti but you handled it fine.

Changed arenas again to you falling off bareback. Good horse to yield his butt away from you. He seems pretty relaxed. 

My final words, good rider just need to work on your balance at the trot, I like you better when you canter the jumps and your horse seems to prefer it too! Perfect just riding with your horse instead of anticipating which may or may not cause your leg to slide back 2 out of like 18 or so attempts. 1/9 isn't bad, but you can do better!!!

And try not to be tense at shows, of the multiple arena changes, that one is where there was the most tension in your riding and your horse's gaits. I'm not sure why, but just ride it like you do at home and you'll both do great

Have fun!! You and Teddy are doing a great job


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> And try not to be tense at shows, of the multiple arena changes, that one is where there was the most tension in your riding and your horse's gaits. I'm not sure why, but just ride it like you do at home and you'll both do great


thank you for all the information! it was our first show over fences and as soon as we got into the arena it started down pouring which is probably why we were so tense :lol:


----------



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

jumping 8/10
heres a small course from the other day.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MyHorseTeddy said:


> jumping 8/10
> heres a small course from the other day.


Make sure you don't sit down too early or the horse's impulsion will pop you back up and cause you to become unbalanced. 

Great arms, love that you are in canter too, your jumps are great!


----------

